# Truly embarrassing



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

This is truly embarrassing to bring up. But I let my marine friend look at my sig mosquito last night and I wasn’t watching him (figured he is a marine so he should know what he’s doing) and he took my gun apart. Now the trigger wont go all the way, it takes the hammer back so far but not far enough to where it releases it (if that makes any sense). Hopefully someone one here will have an idea of what I’m talking about bc truly I’ve never had this happen before.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sure wish I could help you but I know nothing about that pistol. I'll give you a bump back to the top. Good luck.:smt165


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks baldy, but if things couldn't get any embarrassing I found out that sig put a safety feature on the gun making it so you can't shoot it with out a clip in it. Guess you truly do learn something new everyday...... :smt083


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

It's your lucky day. You learned two things, that the Mosquito has a magazine safety, and

http://www.thegunzone.com/clips-mags.html


----------



## dubseven (Jan 18, 2008)

hehehe lol


----------

